# ‘14 ford fusion 160k miles and...



## CHICKSDIGLONGBALL (Apr 14, 2018)

i put 500 miles a day on it. ive had 0 issues besides replacing a brake hose and rotors. how long/many miles can i expect this thing to last?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CHICKSDIGLONGBALL said:


> i put 500 miles a day on it. ive had 0 issues besides replacing a brake hose and rotors. how long/many miles can i expect this thing to last?


First of all, it will last forever if you dump enough money into it.

The real question is... how much it costs keeping it from falling apart. The answer seems to be no? In that case keep those wheels moving util that changes. Your past the point of giving a crap about putting miles on it so just push it until it's not worth fixing.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Holy ! How much do you make a day running it that much?


----------

